# Starting Lean Bulk: Confused on Rep Ranges???



## kedubourg (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm just a little confused on rep ranges while bulking. I'm gonna be doing a lean bulk starting here in the next couple weeks and throughout my cut I kept all the compound lifts, and kept it heavy; switching between 5-8 reps and 8-12 rep ranges. Should I just stay doing this type of lifting with my bulk? or should I try to hit all 3 types of fibers and throw in some weeks where I'm over 12 reps on my sets? Just looking for people's opinions based on their experiences!


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 18, 2015)

Eat big, lift heavy. I don't get the lean bulk bullshit....


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 18, 2015)

How long have you been lifting?  If it's long enough to be cycling you should know what type of training works best for your body to achieve your goals. Lift as you normally would. Push hard and dig deep. Grow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rep ranges depend on your goals, which lift your doing, etc. Kind of like for squats a 1RM can be done or sets of 20 but I wouldn't be doing a 1RM BB curl...


----------



## kedubourg (Mar 18, 2015)

I started out very fat and made my way down to 180 pounds at 9% body fat from 240 pounds, I'm not the type that can afford to just "eat big and get big" because I will get big, but not the "big" that I want. Lean bulking isn't bullshit, it's when you raise your calories in smaller increments instead of going from a cut and overnight transition from 2200 calls to 3600. I'm trying to gain quality mass, not a shit ton of fat here. Never want to be fat again, we all don't have the same metabolism bro


----------



## kedubourg (Mar 18, 2015)

Want2lift said:


> How long have you been lifting?  If it's long enough to be cycling you should know what type of training works best for your body to achieve your goals. Lift as you normally would. Push hard and dig deep. Grow.



I've been lifting for a little over 2 years now, first year just eating and lifting and second year entirely spent cutting because I was big fat football player in high school. I know what worked for me to help retain muscle mass but I've never done a controlled bulk before so I just figured it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 18, 2015)

I find a mix of reps is the best.
don't stick to one set range 

For example on my routine.

Week 1 is 8 rep 
Week 2 is 6 rep
Week 3 is 4 rep.
then back to week one


----------



## RJ (Mar 18, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Eat big, lift heavy. I don't get the lean bulk bullshit....



This. Just lift heavy. 

Oh.. and muscle confusion. Definitely.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 18, 2015)

I personally like the 8-15 rep range. I do a pyramid with my sets, like starting at 15, then bumping up weight and reducing reps... then my last set, I may reduce the weight slightly and rip another 10-12 just to make sure my muscle is going to the failure point... 

But, lift as heavy as possible for as many as you can. Thats my goal. Make 'em big...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2015)

Surf the strength curve, especially with your compound lifts. Accessory lifts tend to run in the 8-20 rep range in my case, but for the big lifts I may go as low as doubles and as high as 20-rep sets depending upon the point in my training cycle.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 20, 2015)

i start out with low reps high intensity longer rest periods, then as my workout progresses i up the number of reps, drop the weight obviously and decrease time between sets. i like to mix in supersets and switch things up a lot so things don't get boring. The research i do on what the best method of workout is is never conclusive so i basically just try to have fun with my workouts, eat right and learn from experience. Also when i see people in the gym doing a lift i've never tried i'll try it out and see how it works for me.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 20, 2015)

automatonDan said:


> I personally like the 8-15 rep range. I do a pyramid with my sets, like starting at 15, then bumping up weight and reducing reps... then my last set, I may reduce the weight slightly and rip another 10-12 just to make sure my muscle is going to the failure point...
> 
> But, lift as heavy as possible for as many as you can. Thats my goal. Make 'em big...



This what i do too. i like this because i think it minimizes the likelihood of injury by starting with less weight more reps, then the muscle is more warmed up for the higher intensity low rep sets.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> This what i do too. i like this because i think it minimizes the likelihood of injury by starting with less weight more reps, then the muscle is more warmed up for the higher intensity low rep sets.



Another way to look at it is that by the time you get to the 'heavy' sets with lower reps you're more fatigued bc of the work you've already done which opens you up to injury.


----------



## jlai928 (Apr 12, 2015)

Heavy compounds 5-6
Isolation work 8-10
Pump work 10-15
In that order works pretty well IMO on a typical trainign day


----------

